# Residency Visa



## Heavon96 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello! I'm an US citizen looking to move to Italy (the Lombardy area, specifically) and after much research I found that I need to get a residency visa (I am self-employed). Has anyone else moved with a residency visa? If so, can you tell me how the process went? I've only come across people moving to Italy with a student visa. 
Also, to get a residency visa there is a minimum income requirement. Anyone know what that minimum is? 

Thank you in advance! ??


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I assume you're referring to an Elective Residency visa. The minimum income requirement is about 3000 euro per month per adult, though Italian consulates have the discretion to require more. Please note that work is not permitted as an elective resident.

There are quite a few previous threads on ER visas and processes in this forum section.


----------



## Heavon96 (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you! I'm aware that there are other posts about ER visas, but all that I had seen were by people that were retiring, so I wasn't sure if the process and requirements were different. Thank you so much for your response, though!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Heavon96 said:


> Thank you! I'm aware that there are other posts about ER visas, but all that I had seen were by people that were retiring....


You are retiring on an ER visa, at any age. That's rather the point. You cannot work on that visa.

You can work part time outside Italy -- spend a couple months per year in your home country working, for example. That income, and your other worldwide income (and real estate, and financial assets) must be reported on your Italian tax return.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Heavon96 said:


> Hello! I'm an US citizen looking to move to Italy (the Lombardy area, specifically) and after much research I found that I need to get a residency visa _(I am self-employed)_. Has anyone else moved with a residency visa? If so, can you tell me how the process went? I've only come across people moving to Italy with a student visa.
> Also, to get a residency visa there is a minimum income requirement. Anyone know what that minimum is?
> 
> Thank you in advance! ??


In case it is not already perfectly clear, an Elective Residency visa does not allow you to work in Italy, even "self-employed" work, even if said work is performed online such as web design for US companies. It has been said that, technically, a writer cannot write and/or publish a book while in Italy on en ER visa. 

In short, you are not permitted to do anything which generates income (other than manage your own investment portfolio), even if that income is deposited directly into foreign bank accounts.


----------



## Heavon96 (Jul 29, 2015)

Than you both for your responses! Unfortunately, this is bad news for me. Is there a different type of visa that would allow me to become a resident in Italy while generating an income? I am a network marketer, so I work from my phone/computer.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally speaking, you are considered to be working in the country where you are located while doing the work. It matters not at all where your customers, payments or any other aspect of your work may be. If you are generating an income while resident in Italy, then you are "working in Italy" and would need the appropriate visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Heavon96 (Jul 29, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> Generally speaking, you are considered to be working in the country where you are located while doing the work. It matters not at all where your customers, payments or any other aspect of your work may be. If you are generating an income while resident in Italy, then you are "working in Italy" and would need the appropriate visa.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank you so much, Bev! Is it difficult to obtain this particular visa, being that I won't have a physical employer to give documentation acknowledging that I work for them? How would this work?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Heavon96 said:


> Thank you so much, Bev! Is it difficult to obtain this particular visa, being that I won't have a physical employer to give documentation acknowledging that I work for them? How would this work?


Go to Il visto per l'Italia and try the various self-employment options.


----------

